# Sunday surf and turf.



## lu1847 (Apr 28, 2013)

image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Apr 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Apr 28, 2013






Quick reverse sear on the old MES 40 

Pit blend for 1 hr then 600 degree grill for about 4 min for the steak and 3 min for the shrimp.  I think my butcher got my fillet out of this t bone. Good thing I get a good buy I guess.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks yummy to meeeee!  Love my seafood!

Kat


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that's my kind of meal!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah! that's what I want!


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!  It was delicious.


----------

